# Bosch RA1165 undertable mount



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Has anyone seen a parts diagram on this Bosch part? It *LOOKS* like a standard fixed base with depth control only the shaft has been extend to the base so that it can be accessed from above the table. 

I've just curious as to whether one could simply order the shaft, drill a hole in the base (if it doesn't already exist) and convert a base to act like the RA1165.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry it appears that none of us knows about this part. Have you checked the Bosch web site to see if they have any online parts list and sketch? Or perhaps you could call them for some help.

Ed


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

I have not personally seen the ra1165 in person. From what I can see, it looks similar to a standard fixed base but with the above the table. I had explored the option of buying one till I found a regular base with the extension knob that goes vertically along the motor on ebay for about $30. It is a little of a pain to reach under the table for fine adjustments, but I get along.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah I called Bosch and they tell me there is no parts diagram for this base. They say there are "no user-replaceable parts". I find that a little hard to believe, but since this isn't something I can't live without, I'll move on to other more pressing matters... heheh


----------



## L G monson (May 16, 2007)

The standard RA1160 fixed base for the Bosch 1617 router can indeed be converted to the RA1165 undertable mount configuration. Be advised that it can be done only on the aluminum bases, not the magnesium bases. The aluminum bases have the letters "AL" cast in the housing just below the clamping lever. Magnesium bases have one of the baseplate attach screws located right where the hole needs to be drilled. When you remove the baseplate of the RA1160 base you will see that Bosch has already partially drilled the location for the hole needed for the longer "adjusting rod", (Bosch P/N 2 610 922 527).
All you will need to do is to drill the rest of the way through the base, install that part, and drill a matching hole in your router table's insert plate. You will also need a replacement knob (Bosch P/N 2 610 993 576) as the knob on the original adjusting rod cannot be removed without destroying it. You will however be able to reuse the original "indicator" sleeve (Bosch P/N 2 610 993 577). You will also need a 1/8" allen wrench for making bit height changes. The undertable mount configuration really simplifies making bit height changes. One turn of the wrench equals 1/16" and one quarter turn is 1/64". I've found that accurate height changes can best be made by gradually raising the bit instead of lowering it. Also be sure mark your insert plate with an "UP" arrow indicator. Once you get used the setup, you will find that you will rarely need to bend down to view the indicator. By feel, you can loosen the clamp lever, make the adjustment from above the table and re-clamp the lever. Again, since the location of the clamp lever and the router switch and speed control always remain in the same place, most of the changes under the table can be done by feel. 

PS - - If you have trouble getting the adjusting rod from Bosch, try Sears. Their Craftsman Router, # 130.26620 is nearly identical and has the same part numbers for both the adjusting rod and the knob.


----------

